
San Diego Airbnb host accuses group of Marines of trashing her home - praveenster
https://www.cbs8.com/article/news/local/san-diego-airbnb-host-accuses-group-of-marines-of-trashing-her-home/509-4a3ff9d5-978a-4f55-977e-b45fe25a0946
======
masonic

      the company said they would not cover the damage done to her neighbor's home
    

... which leaves the neighbor no alternative but to sue that _host_ (and her
insurer). Stay classy, AirBnB.

